
Mozilla Signs Lucrative 3-Year Google Search Deal for Firefox - shock
https://www.pcmag.com/news/mozilla-signs-lucrative-3-year-google-search-deal-for-firefox
======
mikece
I wonder if there was a way to work out a scheme of tax breaks for supporting
open source development. The problem is politics: the politicians certainly
cannot be trusted to decide which software should be supported, and if you
define that "critical" software should be supported then does a browser like
Firefox meet the requirement of "critical?"

